# How hard is it for you to shop repeating products?



## alisher (May 23, 2021)

Hello, community!

I'm curious whether you find it a tiring routine to shop and lift heavy bags of weekly/monthly recurrent products? I.e laundry chemicals, personal hygiene, beverages and etc.
If yes, does somebody use Noon/Amazon subscription service? Share your opinion on it, please 
Thanks in advance,
Alisher Akbarov


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Short answer - no!


----------



## 1768009 (Jun 2, 2021)

There are plenty of services to get your grocery's delivered.


----------

